# Don Amann (6spdcoupe) and Dynaudio America



## hallsc (Oct 26, 2008)

The following is a two-fold customer service review for Don Amann of Unexpected Creations (6spdcoupe) and Dynaudio America.

I have been a customer of Don's for about three years. He has always provided great service and of course the best products. I have always been a Dyn customer for nearly as long. Anyway, I recently decided to upgrade my System 242 with a Dyn Esotar2 430 mid range speaker. I purchased this 430, along with a 1200 Sub, from Don, as I had purchased the System 242. I paid someone to install the speakers, and the mid/tweet were put on a passive crossover since I was only two-way-plus-sub capable on my Eclipse CD 7200 (I have since swapped to an MS-8). Long story short, a wiring mistake was made on the left crossover going to the mid/tweet. On top of that, the stereo was run for hours - my girlfriend in Miami picked the car up and drove it up to Jacksonville for me, and she didn't recognize the problem. One of the MD 102 tweeters was flat-out blown, reading completely open. The 430 mid never actually blew; it was still reading 4 Ohms. I incorrectly assumed that the speaker was defective, and without pulling the speaker to inspect (I simply read Ohms at the wiring coming from the crossover) I sent the car back down to be taken care of. I contacted Don to let him know I had a bad 430; he told me to have the istaller send the speaker into Dynaudio, and that he would contact them and work out a replacement. The installer sent the speaker in, and sent the MD 102 as well, just in case they would do something about it. As I said before I never laid eyes on the "defective" 430. It turns out that the wiring mistake was serious enough to * MELT * the dust cap (Dynaudio sent some pictures to Don which he forwarded to me, but I did not keep them. I will see if he still has them). Regardless, it was obvious that the failure of both speakers was due to installation error and no defect in the speakers themselves. By all rights, neither speaker should have been covered by warranty. Despite the significant damage done to the speakers due to installation/user error, Don got in my corner and fought for me. Thanks to him, and Emilios (sp?) from Dynaudio America, I received a new MD 102 and a new Esotar2 430. I cannot speak enough for Don's customer service before and after a sale (he will speak with me for so long about car audio at times that my cell phone battery starts beeping low! Haha). I expected to be left high and dry in this situation, and I turned out with new replacement speakers that I did not truly deserve. Thank you Emilios Dynaudio America, and especially thank you Don from Unexpected Creations. Anyone who is thinking of purchasing great stereo equipment should contact him. His customer service is well above and beyond necessary. I don't think I could say enough good things about him, so I will leave it at that. THANK YOU, DON!!!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Both GREAT, GREAT guys. Great review!!!


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

I complete and totally agree, Don and Dynaudio are some great top notch people to deal with


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

And that folks is why you buy quality products and you buy them authorized! Kudos to don/dyn for taking it to that next level! Glad to read things like this. Not enough sadly


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

That's awesome. It's hard to find good customer service these days. I have to mention while we're at it that Jerry up above has been very good to me as well.

I have to ask, how did you like your system after the 430 install? I'm doing kind of the same, swapping out the MD 142 in the 342 set for the 430 soon.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

BuickGN said:


> That's awesome. It's hard to find good customer service these days. I have to mention while we're at it that Jerry up above has been very good to me as well.
> 
> I have to ask, how did you like your system after the 430 install? I'm doing kind of the same, swapping out the MD 142 in the 342 set for the 430 soon.


the 142 is not in the same league as the 430. Besides, you can cross your midrange much lower with the 430. You will be very happy.


----------



## elparner (Oct 20, 2007)

In Don we trust

Don is a great great person to deal with

x2 on 430 being on superior league than the 140


----------



## hallsc (Oct 26, 2008)

GN, I have to say that I did a 3-fold change (4-fold if you count the fact that I went from passive to active) when I had the 430's put in: I did the 430's, I got the MS-8 installed, and I upgraded my Rainbow Vanadium 10-inch sub to the Esotar2 1200. SO, while I can tell you that my front stage definitely sounds a lot better now, I can't definitely say how much was the 430 and how much was the MS-8. And I am one of the people who is VERY happy with the tuning of the MS-8. 

There are plenty of people on this forum (whose opinion holds much greater weight/professional credibility than mine) who put the 430 at least in the top 3 midrange speakers out there. Many of those will put it as the best I would bet. I chose the 430 after reading many reviews, to include the midrange shootout which put it against the "best of the best," and it came out unanimously on top. 

But this is not a review of the 430; it's of Don's excellent service  I would say that if you are thinking of upgrading to the 430, talk to Don and he will take care of you for sure!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

hallsc said:


> GN, I have to say that I did a 3-fold change (4-fold if you count the fact that I went from passive to active) when I had the 430's put in: I did the 430's, I got the MS-8 installed, and I upgraded my Rainbow Vanadium 10-inch sub to the Esotar2 1200. SO, while I can tell you that my front stage definitely sounds a lot better now, I can't definitely say how much was the 430 and how much was the MS-8. And I am one of the people who is VERY happy with the tuning of the MS-8.
> 
> There are plenty of people on this forum (whose opinion holds much greater weight/professional credibility than mine) who put the 430 at least in the top 3 midrange speakers out there. Many of those will put it as the best I would bet. I chose the 430 after reading many reviews, to include the midrange shootout which put it against the "best of the best," and it came out unanimously on top.
> 
> But this is not a review of the 430; it's of Don's excellent service  I would say that if you are thinking of upgrading to the 430, talk to Don and he will take care of you for sure!


I'll have to talk to Don about a commission since I conducted the "midrange shootout" review...lol. Again, Don is great and I talk to Emilios almost daily and his customer service is the best in the industry. If you have any questions about the 430 and you can't get ahold of Don, please feel free to call me as well.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

rexroadj said:


> And that folks is why you buy quality products and you buy them authorized! Kudos to don/dyn for taking it to that next level! Glad to read things like this. Not enough sadly


I agree!
I would love to purchase an Esotar2 set someday...Authorized is the only way that will happen.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

don has been around the forum for a long time, he has a great reputation already. glad to see this went well for you!


----------



## hallsc (Oct 26, 2008)

req said:


> don has been around the forum for a long time, he has a great reputation already. glad to see this went well for you!


Fully agreed; to me this was just more than I would have expected, so I felt the need to put the review up here. Just because so many other people have said great things about him it doesn't mean that I can't haha!


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

This great to here these days when some people only care about the quick buck!


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

hallsc said:


> Fully agreed; to me this was just more than I would have expected, so I felt the need to put the review up here. Just because so many other people have said great things about him it doesn't mean that I can't haha!


I think it's important since it's human nature to concentrate on only the bad stuff. There's like 100 negative things to every 1 good thing. Dynaudio dealers seem to be a different (better) breed.


----------



## temposs (Mar 13, 2008)

I purchased my Dyn set from Don a couple of years back - the transaction was great and the speakers have been fantastic this entire time. Not a single complaint about them. Awesome guy to work with.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

How does a wiring mistake melt a dustcap? 
Never heard of that in my life. 
Oh and don is in fact one of the greats.


----------

